# We have had a guest in our home



## AZ Jim (Mar 31, 2015)

She is a friend of my wife's.  I can only tolerate her. She was here four days.   She goes home today, WHEW!!!!!


----------



## Glinda (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh, c'mon, Jim!  Give us the juicy details!  Why don't you like this woman?!:why:


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 31, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Oh, c'mon, Jim!  Give us the juicy details!  Why don't you like this woman?!:why:



She just offends hell out of me.  I'm sure the feeling is mutual.  I don't really wanna focus on that my main point is having someone living in your home a few days just causes your life to slightly change and you can't just be yourself .  Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 31, 2015)

Who was it who said, "After 3 days, fish and company stink."  ?


----------



## Kadee (Mar 31, 2015)

You sound like my Husband , he can't tolerate anyone else in the house either he likes all the attention to himself 
I have a friend coming to stay latter this month,for a couple of days, she and I are then gong to Adelaide for two days to do girl stuff .


----------



## drifter (Mar 31, 2015)

Jim, I wish my wife had a friend who would come for a visit. I would gladly adjust my routine to accommodate because I think it would do my wife a world of good if she had a friend to visit with. We have live here in this town three, four years and know no one other than one neighbor who we speak with on occasion and of course my son and his family. Everyone needs a friend, to confide in, to share special moments with, to talk to. Neither of us have friends. I spend time on the forum here and it gets me through the day. She has no one other than me and I'm afraid I make a poor friend.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 31, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> She just offends hell out of me.  I'm sure the feeling is mutual.  I don't really wanna focus on that my main point is having someone living in your home a few days just causes your life to slightly change and you can't just be yourself .  Maybe it's just me.



I understand your point perfectly Jim and I'm in complete sympathy. In my case my daily routine has a lot of little pieces and once I loose my rhythm the whole thing falls apart and it's really ugly and I become grumpy. I suspect grumpy would be a good way to describe how you were feeling Jim.


----------



## Kadee (Mar 31, 2015)

drifter said:


> Jim, I wish my wife had a friend who would come for a visit. I would gladly adjust my routine to accommodate because I think it would do my wife a world of good if she had a friend to visit with. We have live here in this town three, four years and know no one other than one neighbor who we speak with on occasion and of course my son and his family. Everyone needs a friend, to confide in, to share special moments with, to talk to. Neither of us have friends. I spend time on the forum here and it gets me through the day. She has no one other than me and I'm afraid I make a poor friend.


Is you wife involved on this forum??? I live in a small country town and don't get to involved with neighbours,to often ( we have great neighbours) We have friends , here but generally don't get involved with others in the dancing here ( I can't stand gossip and people who put you down to make themselfs feel more powerful) I love the contact , "Friendship " of the members on here even if I don't choose to be involved in some posts .. It quite often puts a big smile on the face just reading some.
I would be more than happy to talk to her via email or forum friend if she would like to be involved. I know  how it feels to be isolated,Sorry you are a bit far away from Australia to drop in for a cuppa ..


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 31, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> Is you wife involved on this forum??? I live in a small country town and don't get to involved with neighbours,to often ( we have great neighbours) We have friends , here but generally don't get involved with others in the dancing here ( I can't stand gossip and people who put you down to make themselfs feel more powerful) I love the contact , "Friendship " of the members on here even if I don't choose to be involved in some posts .. It quite often puts a big smile on the face just reading some.



My wife won't touch a computer.  She has other interests that she can still do.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 31, 2015)

Falcon said it first...fish and company! Your wife's friend has been there FOUR days. That's the biggest problem. In the future, ask your wife to extend invitations for THREE days. Problem solved


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2015)

drifter said:


> Jim, I wish my wife had a friend who would come for a visit. I would gladly adjust my routine to accommodate because I think it would do my wife a world of good if she had a friend to visit with. We have live here in this town three, four years and know no one other than one neighbor who we speak with on occasion and of course my son and his family. Everyone needs a friend, to confide in, to share special moments with, to talk to. Neither of us have friends. I spend time on the forum here and it gets me through the day. She has no one other than me and I'm afraid I make a poor friend.



Oh drifter what a heart rending post...I wish I lived closer to you I'd come and be your wife's friend..


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2015)

I would too, Drifter.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 31, 2015)

Me, too! I wish I had a friend. When we get older and find ourselves in a new place, the people who live there already have their friends and have probably had them for years. They don't need new ones, and I've found that they aren't exactly welcoming. Not cold or rude, just not, um, inclusive. Is that the word I'm looking for?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Me, too! I wish I had a friend. When we get older and find ourselves in a new place, the people who live there already have their friends and have probably had them for years. They don't need new ones, and I've found that they aren't exactly welcoming. Not cold or rude, just not, um, inclusive. Is that the word I'm looking for?



Well you have  all of us georgia:thumbsup:I know it's not quite the same and I'd come and live next to you in a heartbeat so you could be my friend in real life as well as online.. but you live tooooo far away . I know, why don't you come and live over here.. :yes:


----------



## AprilT (Mar 31, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> She just offends hell out of me.  I'm sure the feeling is mutual.  I don't really wanna focus on that my main point is having someone living in your home a few days just causes your life to slightly change and you can't just be yourself .  Maybe it's just me.



Just having someone ring my doorbell out of the blue upsets my equilibrium.  LOL You have my sympathies.  Speaking of which, a lady, I'm somewhat familiar with, but only as an acquaintance, she sent me an email yesterday telling me she was in my neighborhood.  I thought to myself, uh, ok, is this meant for me, did she butt dial an old message via phone or what.  I sure didn't respond right away.  Gave plenty of time for the person to take care of whatever they were in my area to to and get back home then asked if they sent the message in error.  I don't do drop ins.  I get really cranky, plus that means I have to straighten um my mess which is even worse now that I'm working on craft projects.  So call ahead, at least by a month.    Even my bestie knows to give me a couple of hours heads up.  You don't just drop in on me, not even my child did that.

On the more serious side, I too understand what some of you ladies and  Drifter said about the need for friends and getting lonely, I get out now and then, but my good friends live quite a bit away and work full time jobs, plus other complication at the moment, so, I don't get that real girl time like I used to with friends and I so miss that many times, it's not that much fun going it alone all the time to the beach, I miss having my gal pals along to chat with push under the water, play shark with after do the relaxing while listening to the sound of the ocean and and contemplating the universe and my place in it.  When I go to the beach, it's usually a 3 or more hour event with friends sometimes we're there half the day.  

So could you all move to my area, so I can have some people to play with in my sandbox, please pretty please.  :excited: Just call before coming over though, that or I'll have to adjust my headspace somehow.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2015)

One Canadian mermaid paddling like mad, on her way to Floridah to visit April. Ok to warn you of my arrival now before I leave? I get lonely to, living here in the Tombs, where the real undead live. Fossilized minds. Ugh. Lol.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 31, 2015)

Jim, I can relate to having visitors you don't care for.  Four days can seem like four years.  Well, you're back to normal now.  I hope it was an enjoyable visit for your wife at least.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 31, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Jim, I can relate to having visitors you don't care for.  Four days can seem like four years.  Well, you're back to normal now.  I hope it was an enjoyable visit for your wife at least.



Glinda, I am a new man.  This woman has a complex of some kind about men.  I know her brother and cousins and they walk on egg shells around her.  But, she loves my wife and my wife seems to enjoy their chatting so I just try to avoid her pissing me off or more likely me pissing her off.


----------



## ndynt (Mar 31, 2015)

Like you, Jim...I do not enjoy guests upsetting my routine.  I live at the end of a dirt road, in a rural area and do not know any of my neighbors, with the exception of the young woman next door.  And we just wave to one another.  Most of my friends have passed away.  The few remaining live a distance from me and no longer drive.  Still, I never really get lonely.  My days pass too quickly.  Never accomplish all I intended to.   Now, if I did not have the internet...I do not know what I would do.  I know I would not be able to live independently.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 31, 2015)

Hollydolly, I can't move there: I can read the language, but I don't speak it Not only that, I don't know how to drive on the wrong side of the road!


----------



## AprilT (Mar 31, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Glinda, I am a new man.  This woman has a complex of some kind about men.  I know her brother and cousins and they walk on egg shells around her.  But, she loves my wife and my wife seems to enjoy their chatting so I just try to avoid her pissing me off or more likely me pissing her off.




Glad to know things are getting back to your comfort zone.  Also, I should let your know, gal pals are great, so are guy pals I we had guys in our little group of friends who went with us to the beach, mostly one really close guy friend more times than not. We all used to have such great times going everywhere as a group on weekends.  Wasn't trying to exclude the men, but there are times when it's just the girls, but not a requirement.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2015)

My best friend is a man.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 31, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> My best friend is a man.



I would have bet on that. :wink:


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2015)

Why, Jim? I assure you, I am not a Man's Woman, I hate that term. My mother was one. I believe strongly in the sisterhood of women. Just ask the ladies here. They know I love and respect them. But I am an equal opportunity  friend. Applicant judged on character not gender or anything else. Men and women each bring something special to my life. Vive le difference!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 31, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Why, Jim? I assure you, I am not a Man's Woman, I hate that term. My mother was one. I believe strongly in the sisterhood of women. Just ask the ladies here. They know I love and respect them. But I am an equal opportunity  friend. Applicant judged on character not gender or anything else. Men and women each bring something special to my life. Vive le difference!



No!  My comment was tongue in cheek.  I wouldn't peg you as judgmental about gender.  But little mermaids (sirens of the sea) used to lure men in the ships unto the rocks and then swim off leaving them wanting.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2015)

Any woman worth her salt can leave a man wanting on a bad day! Ho hum. Next! Lol.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 31, 2015)

I have to agree with that.....


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 31, 2015)

I do not like drop in company either.  Even my DIL calls before she comes over.

And for some reason I don't like overnight company either -- I find it kind of unsettling, even if it is family.  Guess I'm just set in my ways or something.  I am too used to doing what I want to when I want to.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 1, 2015)

There's an old saying.... House guests are like fish.   They both start to stink after 3 days.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Nothing live gets in my door, and I only live with myself because Imhave to...


----------



## DoItMyself (Apr 1, 2015)

I guess we're a bit different-we enjoy having others over, even staying for a few days.  One of the reasons we have our summer house at the lake is so we can have guests and spend time with friends and family.  We have guests stay overnight at least once a month and friends over for dinner once a week or so.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 1, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Hollydolly, I can't move there: I can read the language, but I don't speak it Not only that, I don't know how to drive on the wrong side of the road!



Georgia, if I could learn to drive on the _other_ side of the road, you can!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't really like my routines disrupted.  It means my gym and home workouts are often stopped.  Meals are different as most guests don't want spicy food which we always eat.  

Short term guests are okay though - 3 or 4 days.  Stepdaughter and her hubby and son are coming later this month for a few days, but I have to give up the room where I do my workouts and have to babyproof the house and the wee one is just turning 3. 

Our Ugandan daughter visits for about a week at a time.  

My sister comes for a month normally every other year.  Every year when we visit my family we usually spend two weeks at my brothers house and two weeks at my sister's.  I think my brother gets tired of having us there, but my sister hates to see us leave as she lives alone in a big house and loves to chat, and chat and chat.....

I have a cousin coming from Phoenix this summer and I haven't seen him since our grandpa's funeral in the early 80's!  We were never close so I don't even feel like I know him.  We are friends on FB and he tells my sister via their phone conversations about the awful left-wing things I say on FB.  The only interest we share is genealogy.  He asked me for hotel recommendations and instead of saying come stay at our house, I gave him recommendations. I'm a Bad cousin.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 1, 2015)

I suppose it depends on the size of your house how guests would be tolerated.  Mine woul have to be a mansion...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 1, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> I suppose it depends on the size of your house how guests would be tolerated.  Mine woul have to be a mansion...



We have one guest room with double bed but my workout room has a single bed I sometimes have to give up.  1 1/2 bathrooms.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Yikes, I would feel cramped!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 1, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Yikes, I would feel cramped!



Bungalow and there are no basements here. If we had excess money we didn't want to spend on holidays/vacations we could put in a stairway and turn the big loft into a dormer.  With just one guest it's fine.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 1, 2015)

I like having guest too, I just don't like the ding dong, guess what, I'm at your door drop by kind of guest, plus, it's hot in FL, I'm rarely fully clothed. Another reason to have make a mad dash nthego: to alter my comfort.  I don't even mind living with other people, I just don't care for drop in people who don't give notice well ahead of time.  And yes, sometimes they can over stay their welcome.  Some very close friends will be visiting in a few weeks, I can't wait, but, I'll probably be pushing them out the door in a few days or maybe not, sometimes, I wish they'd stay forever.  Depends on if their expecting me to cook any meals during their visit, if that's the case, time to get on up and out of here, hit the road.  This is tourist dream, bring your credit cards, we're eating out, your treat.   j/k uh, kinda.  LOL.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 1, 2015)

we enjoy having the guests that WE ask to stay for a few days, perhaps that's the difference.We only have one double guest room as well, but that's enough for two people to stay, we never have more at any one time, as all our family live close to us.I do think that four days is enough however. I like people to drop in, although most choose to phone ahead.


----------



## pchrise (Apr 1, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Who was it who said, "After 3 days, fish and company stink."  ?


Yep! or my car


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 1, 2015)

We have three BR two full baths but when you have guests you are always "on".  Maybe it's me but I like my little rut just fine.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 1, 2015)

oakapple said:


> we enjoy having the guests that WE ask to stay for a few days, perhaps that's the difference.We only have one double guest room as well, but that's enough for two people to stay, we never have more at any one time, as all our family live close to us.I do think that four days is enough however. I like people to drop in, although most choose to phone ahead.



My family and friends in the US seem to think we are a holiday destination since we are in Scotland. We have a 'request' in for next summer from a friend and former colleague and her husband.


----------



## Bee (Apr 1, 2015)

Deleted.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 1, 2015)

I remember my Grandma used to put a new box of wooden matches in her bathroom when she had overnight guests.  I don't remember air fresheners in those  days.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 1, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I remember my Grandma used to put a new box of wooden matches in her bathroom when she had overnight guests.  I don't remember air fresheners in those  days.



LOL.  We did that in an office I worked in.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 1, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I remember my Grandma used to put a new box of wooden matches in her bathroom when she had overnight guests.  I don't remember air fresheners in those  days.



Thanks for the reminder, air freshener just isn't enough when some make use of the lab.  Matches used to always do the trick, I haven't tried it in a long time, think for one friend, it's time to experiment.  She'll get a kick out of it when I leave them with the rest of her toiletries with a note.  LOL


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 1, 2015)

Hahahaha she may not appreciate it but for sure the next user will.


----------

